# Luck, Corruption, or Both? Anything Is Possible on Friday the 13th!



## Oblivia (Today at 2:30 PM)

The most unlucky day of the year is upon us yet again, and the *Bell Tree Shop* is overrun with the uber common Yellow Candy, which can be yours for the ultra-low price of *15 TBT Bells*. The Yellow Candy may not be the rarest or most sought-after collectible out there, but this wouldn't be a proper Friday the 13th on TBT without a few hijinks, now would it?

You see, these candies are special in that all Yellow Candy collectibles purchased from *Friday the 13th at 2:30pm EST - Saturday the 14th at 2:29pm EST* have a small chance to shed their yellow shells and reveal their true form...

Behold, the all-new and ultra-rare Corrupted Rainbow Candy:







Now, I'm sure you're all wondering how on earth you can prompt the molting process on your newly-obtained Yellow Candies, and this is where you'll have to rely on a little luck and/or a large bankroll. Every candy purchased has a slight chance of morphing into its shiny new evolution shortly after 2:30pm EST on Saturday the 14th, so this means that the more candies you purchase, the better your chances of getting the sweetest of treats in the end. That said, the Corrupted Rainbow Candy will be immediately tradable, so don't fret too much if luck evades you. 

Head over to the *Shop* to grab a few (or a few dozen) candies, and also be sure to check out *The Woods* while it's here. Just be very careful not to get lost, and notify a staff member immediately if you see a Wix or a Pierrot stalking around, as we've been unable to locate either of them for a few months now. What are they up to?!

Best of luck to everyone who decides to try their luck on the most unlucky of days, and watch your step when trudging around through the melted candies and woods muck.​


----------



## amemome (Today at 2:31 PM)

ohhhhhh boy here we go again. new candy time!


----------



## LoserMom (Today at 2:34 PM)

The image of the new rainbow candy isn’t showing up for me.. is it just on my end?


----------



## amemome (Today at 2:37 PM)

LoserMom said:


> The image of the new rainbow candy isn’t showing up for me.. is it just on my end?


same issue here, but i thought it was part of the corrupted aesthetic LOL


----------



## Rio_ (Today at 2:38 PM)

I can’t see the image but I bought 50 of them anyways


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Today at 2:39 PM)

^ nice lmaooo

I can't see the pic but I really wish I could, the rainbow candy is easily one of my favorite collectibles and I need to see this new oneee skdjfksjdks


----------



## Oblivia (Today at 2:40 PM)

The image should be visible now!


----------



## kiwikenobi (Today at 2:41 PM)

Rio_ said:


> I can’t see the image but I bought 50 of them anyways


Me, too. Also bought exactly fifty yellow candies, sight unseen. ^o^;>

	Post automatically merged: Today at 2:41 PM

Oh, it's so pretty! Glad I went all-in, then.


----------



## Snek (Today at 2:46 PM)

Can't see the new candy either but I bought 40! I was snubbed the last time but maybe this time I'll go big lucky! (or go TBT broke unlucky..)

	Post automatically merged: Today at 2:47 PM



Snek said:


> Can't see the new candy either but I bought 40! I was snubbed the last time but maybe this time I'll go big lucky! (or go TBT broke unlucky..)


Oooh I can see it now! It looks so nice


----------



## ShinyDungeoneer (Today at 2:50 PM)

I bought 8. I probably won't get lucky, but i can try!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Today at 2:56 PM)

oh that is very nice! I only have enough TBT to buy 16 soooo I guess here I go


----------



## ShinyDungeoneer (Today at 2:59 PM)

I just bought another candy, bringing my total up to 9. Can I get lucky? Probably not.


----------



## Roxxy (Today at 3:01 PM)

So tempted but my luck isn’t good and as I’m pretty broke I should resist  Good luck everyone!!


----------



## ShinyDungeoneer (Today at 3:04 PM)

The candy looks very pretty, i must admit! When I saw the words "Corrupted Rainbow", my mind went to a plaid rainbow for some reason (which would also make a good candy collectible). This is equally pretty though!


----------



## Newbiemayor (Today at 3:09 PM)

Not again  I'M TRYING TO SAVE MY BELLS DANGIT brb buying 500 more yellow candies


----------



## Merielle (Today at 3:17 PM)

Bought 7 for now!  Might try and grab an extra one before the deadline; we'll see.  I'm trying to save my tbt and don't want to spend too much right now, but... I can't resist taking a _little_ chance for such a lovely dark rainbow.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## Croconaw (Today at 3:23 PM)

I wasn’t expecting a new collectible so soon, lol! I bought ten yellow candies so let’s see if any of them convert!


----------



## Flyffel (Today at 3:37 PM)

Ooooh! 
I bought four times 13 candies.

And now I'm broke.


----------



## Lancelot (Today at 3:37 PM)

Spoiler: Oops








This was probably a mistake

edit; I didn’t even consider having to turn them all off so I can have a normal lineup, Balls.


----------



## Valzed (Today at 3:38 PM)

Goodbye, TBT forum currency. Hello 13 Yellow Candies. 

Please, oh please, let me get just one Corrupted Rainbow Candy.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Today at 3:39 PM)

bought 13, we better have sellback again


----------



## Valzed (Today at 3:54 PM)

I just reread the main post! Wix is missing?!?! I'm coming, oh beloved spindly one! *dashes off to The Woods*


----------



## Firesquids (Today at 4:07 PM)

Against my better judgement, 69 yellow candies have been added to my inventory.


----------



## xara (57 minutes ago)

babe wake up new rainbow candy just dropped

ya’ll are gonna bankrupt me if you keep releasing rainbow collectibles, you know i can’t resist them!  love the darker, corrupted look to this new candy! i have enough tbt to buy 13 (which i think is fitting considering what day it is haha), so hopefully at least 1 of them will turn! best of luck, everyone!


----------



## BrokenSanity (10 minutes ago)

Dang I don't even have enough money to afford a single yellow candy, guess I'll have to find some threads to post on


----------

